
Prince, Musician and Iconoclast, Has Died at Age 57: The Two-Way - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/04/21/475133745/a-death-is-reported-at-prince-s-paisley-park-estate-in-minnesota
======
nkurz
Purple Rain in the Saharan Desert: How a remake of Prince’s cult classic
became the first-ever Tuareg-language fiction film

Akounak Tedalat Taha Tazoughai

(“rain the color of blue with a little red in it”)

 _The alcoholic, wife-beating father character from Purple Rain is swapped for
a pious Muslim who bans music in his household and burns Moctar’s guitar for
the sake of his son’s soul (“only drug addicts and alcoholics play guitar,”
the father declares). Instead of the protagonist ordering his lover to “purify
yourself in the waters of Lake Minnetonka,” Moctar tries to woo his love
interest by driving her into the middle of the desert and pretending that his
motorcycle has run out of gas. And, instead of one-upping Morris Day in a
showdown on First Avenue, the Tuareg six-stringer squares off against his
real-life rival Kader Tanoutanoute at the Agadez branch of the Alliance
Française, a French language and cultural center._

[http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/02/pur...](http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/02/purple-
rain-in-the-saharan-desert/385234/)

------
llamataboot
For some reason these stories keep getting demoted from the frontpage :(

~~~
voidz
Good. This is very off topic stuff.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
An extremely popular and innovative musician, media presence, and successful
businessman whose success can be said to be boundary breaking in lots of ways
and whose views on technology as it relates to the musical business has often
been contentious, has died.

And it's off-topic for hacker news because?

~~~
dave2000
Because prince has done nothing in the last 25 years; his best stuff is closer
to the moon landings than to today, and because when people look back at the
'80s they're not going to longer too long on his music.

Best description I ever read was "probably a reincarnation of one of Jimi
Hendrix's pubic hairs".

~~~
Terretta
You are uninformed.

Look up Musicology on Wikipedia. My company at the time supported Prince's
webmaster in innovating an astonishingly ambitious online fan club UX, giving
he and fans a direct dialog, that sold tickets through his own web site (not
ticket master) for a package of interaction with him, digital downloads,
intimate concert venues, and physical album, so innovative his approach
garnered a lifetime "Webby" award in 2006.

Here's press from the beginning of NPG Music Club:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2004/03/29/business/mediatalk-
prince-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2004/03/29/business/mediatalk-prince-
becomes-online-retailer-selling-his-songs-from-his-site.html?_r=0)

~~~
dave2000
Yeah, I know about that but I'm not interested in businessmen unless they also
make interesting music, and Prince only released a couple of songs I didn't
dislike.

Also, he wasn't the first to do what you describe, and had a confused attitude
to the internet, including the whole radiohead thing which revealed him to be
something of an idiot.

~~~
Terretta
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/21/11480830/prince-
obituary-l...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/21/11480830/prince-obituary-
life-work-musical-genius)

[http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/prince-death-music-
streaming...](http://www.dailydot.com/opinion/prince-death-music-streaming-
internet/)

He published his first interactive CD-ROM in '94, so built electronic user
experiences pretty early.

